# Review of the Fotodiox WonderPana filter system for Tamron 15-30 VC.



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 15, 2015)

Hello everyone, I've just finished a video review of the WonderPana filter system for the Tamron 15-30 VC. Hopefully this will help those of you considering the lens or the filter system.

Link: http://bit.ly/1LQKbX1


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 15, 2015)

Here are a few samples that I've taken with the combo and shared:



Thanksgiving @ Lake Ontario by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



WonderPana by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



Thunderhead by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



Dumping in Paradise by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



For Love of the River by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



Beaver Dam(age) by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks, lovely shots!

I use the Wonderpana system for my TS-E 17/4L, and I'm quite pleased with it (although the holder is the size of a salad bowl, but you cann'a change the laws of physics).


----------



## Click (Oct 16, 2015)

Beautiful shots.

Thank you, Dustin.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 16, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Thanks, lovely shots!
> 
> I use the Wonderpana system for my TS-E 17/4L, and I'm quite pleased with it (although the holder is the size of a salad bowl, but you cann'a change the laws of physics).



Exactly. Still, the overall assembly is smaller than the Samyang filter system I had for the 14mm f/2.8


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 16, 2015)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots.
> 
> Thank you, Dustin.



You're welcome! Here's another:



Zen (Fotodiox WonderPana Review) by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr

This one is pretty much out of camera other than the crop and a lift of vignetting.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 16, 2015)

_Dude_. Strong work. Love the shots.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 16, 2015)

Nice video as well.

Now the $64,000 question: presuming you _weren't_ in love with a bulbous element lens or shooting as wide 15mm, would you still choose the Wonderpana over the Lee setup, and why?

I ask because moving to the 'bigger than 4x6' filter ecosystem increases the size of your gear, limits the breadth of your filter buying options and costs (unless I'm mistaken) a great deal more when you add everything up. Is it worth it to do so (i.e. is it better for your needs than your 4x6 alternatives), or is this just a mandatory price of admission for shooting so wide?

- A


----------



## zim (Oct 16, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Thanks, lovely shots!
> 
> I use the Wonderpana system for my TS-E 17/4L, and I'm quite pleased with it (although the holder is the size of a salad bowl, but you cann'a change the laws of physics).



OK, here's a thing even more controversial than the DR debate, it's 'Cannae' incidently, but he actually said "can't" o
Bit of a de-rail there ;D


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 16, 2015)

Beautiful series Dustin...


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 17, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> or is this just a mandatory price of admission for shooting so wide?
> 
> - A



That seems to be the case. The only alternative that I'm aware of at the moment is to shoot the Zeiss 2.8/15mm. It's a fantastic lens, but it's also almost three times the price of the Tamron, and, while it can use traditional filters, it is in a 95mm filter thread. 95mm filters aren't much cheaper than the 145mm filters the WonderPana uses (they are both specialty items). The Tamron gives you the flexibility of the zoom + VC (not to mention AF), and it, combined with the full WonderPana kit (like I used for the review) is still only slightly more than half the price of the Zeiss.

The comparison to LEE is tough. Both are good systems.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 17, 2015)

verysimplejason said:


> Beautiful series Dustin...



Thanks, Jason!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 4, 2015)

Here's one taken yesterday morning with the Tamron + Fotodiox combo (ND 1000 + ND Grad)



Through the Shroud by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 25, 2015)

Here's a new one I took yesterday with the combination. I waded out (with waders) into a partially freezing river to get the shot, but loved the finished result.



When the World Turned Blue by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------

